

The researcher programmer, a new species? - elazungu
http://elazungu.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/the-researcher-programmer-a-new-species/

======
spitfire
I prefer quantitative researcher myself.

------
eli_gottlieb
Not a new species, an old species. Remember, laboratories were producing
research code before even IBM hired its first "software engineer".

